# Can only access internet in safe mode



## kimkenm (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi!

My computer was severly infected so I decided to reformat the drive and reinstall windows xp. Everything works great accept I can only access the internet in safe mode now. In normal mode I can ping yahoo.com just fine but can't get online. My DSL company worked with me and said the modem and line were fine and they were able to ping my computer. They suggessted that I might have a firewall or antivirus program interring, but I haven't loaded any programs onto my computer yet.....only windows xp. Also, there are no programs listed on my startup under msconfig. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!! :4-dontkno 

Thanks so much for any help!

Kim


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

Infection may have somehow survived. I would recommend you to do a Low Level Format or *dban* and to re-install your OS.

Regards.


----------



## FlyingFin (Nov 4, 2005)

kimkenm said:


> Hi!
> 
> My computer was severly infected so I decided to reformat the drive and reinstall windows xp. Everything works great accept I can only access the internet in safe mode now. In normal mode I can ping yahoo.com just fine but can't get online. My DSL company worked with me and said the modem and line were fine and they were able to ping my computer. They suggessted that I might have a firewall or antivirus program interring, but I haven't loaded any programs onto my computer yet.....only windows xp. Also, there are no programs listed on my startup under msconfig. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!! :4-dontkno
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, if you are able to ping and the line/modem is working fine, then it usually means that your computer is infected with spyware/adware of some sort. A tip is to always install AV and firewall *before* plugging in the internet cable.

In my peers we always say that a computer is affected after 14 minutes if it doesn't have active protection. That time is constantly decreasing, of course.


----------

